# Christian Classics



## BFG33 (Oct 17, 2017)

I am looking for a clear concise Christian classic reading list of at least 100 books. I am struggling to find anything like that, so I was helping you guys could help. Thanks.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 18, 2017)

That's going to be a tough one. I think any list will reflect the individuals taste That said, any list should contain at least Machen' s Christianity and Liberalism, Turretin's Institutes of Eclenctic Theology (because both Liberalism and Molinism are alive and well), and Tozer's The Pursuit of God.


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 18, 2017)

What does eclenctic theology mean?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 18, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> What does eclenctic theology mean?


Elenctic is the word. It means Socratic. Turretin interacts with various viewpoints on each doctrine, thus using a Socratic, or elenctic, method.


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 18, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Elenctic is the word. It means Socratic. Turretin interacts with various viewpoints on each doctrine, thus using a Socratic, or elenctic, method.




Oh okay! Thank you!


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 18, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Elenctic is the word. It means Socratic. Turretin interacts with various viewpoints on each doctrine, thus using a Socratic, or elenctic, method.



That's what I get for typing on my phone.....I should know better by now......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 18, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Invitation-C...49&sr=8-1&keywords=invitation+to+the+classics


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 18, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> That's what I get for typing on my phone.....I should know better by now......


I misspelled it about three times on my phone trying to type my post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Oct 18, 2017)

Perhaps you would have more responses if your definition of "concise" did not include the phrase "at least 100." 

I'll give you five. Because you ask on this forum, I'll assume you have in mind fairly scholarly works that are at least Reformed-friendly and in the Western tradition. By classics, I assume you also have in mind works of broad appeal that are seen today as having enduring value. My five picks are:

Augustine, _Confessions_
Calvin, _Institutes_
Bunyan, _The Pilgrim's Progress_
Edwards, _Religious Affections_
Lewis, _Mere Christianity
_
These are not necessarily the five _best_ Christian books ever written, but they seem to me to best fit my definition of a classic. It feels wrong to leave Luther out, but I can't identify one particular work of his that individually beats out any of those on the list. And Lewis feels too new, but the broad appeal he has in the English-speaking church cannot be overlooked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 18, 2017)

I am not asking anyone to post 100 that'd be asking a bit much. Thank you for your input. 
PS: Jack I have read your book Show Them Jesus for school. It was great and I have applied to my teaching in children's church at my church. Thank you for writing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 18, 2017)

Anything by Reverend D.Martyn Lloyd Jones. His 'Studies In The Sermon On The Mount' is a collection of sermons that are very edifying, and especially instructive, as all his sermons are. It is much shorter than the Romans or Ephesians series as well.
A.W. Pink's 'Life Of David' is a favorite, also edifying and instructive. Anything by Charles Haddon Spurgeon. His sermons, Treasury of David (on the Psalms) I assume that this is the type of reading material you mean by 'classic.'


----------



## Ben Zartman (Oct 18, 2017)

"Redemption Accomplished and Applied" by John Murray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 18, 2017)

You've received some great recommendations. Especially recommended are Augustine, Calvin, Bunyan, and Turretin.

I'll add the following:

The Geneva Bible (notes and all)
The 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter (AKA The Psalms of David in Metre)
Anything by George Gillespie
_Of Plymouth Plantation_ - William Bradford
_Foxe's Book of Martyrs_ - John Foxe

_The Interpretation of Prophesy_ - Patrick Fairbairn
_The Visions of Ezekiel _- Patrick Fairbairn

_The Church of Christ_ - James Bannerman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Oct 18, 2017)

John Owen - Communion with God
Geerhardus Vos - Biblical Theology
Van Til- Defense of the Faith


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your suggestions thus far!


----------



## Quickened (Oct 20, 2017)

AW Pink's The Sovereignty of God
Holiness - JC Ryle
Thoughts for Young Men - JC Ryle
Knowing God - Packer
The Holiness of God - Sproul
Chosen by God - Sproul
Bondage of the Will - Luther
Freedom of the Will - Edwards
The Early Church - Chadwick
The Confessions - Augustine
The City of God - Augustine
Pilgrim's Progress - Bunyan
The Bruised Reed - Sibbes
The Mortification of Sin - Owen
The Death of Death in the Death of Christ - Owen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Nov 14, 2017)

Lovin this thread!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 5, 2017)

The collected _Works_ of Jonathan Edwards, John Flavel, Richard Sibbes, and Thomas Brooks. 

Jeremiah Burroughs, Thomas Watson, and J.C. Ryle -- anything you can get by these men.

Basically, just download puritanlibrary.org and start reading.


----------

